# "Blue Marlana" 10/12/2013



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed out Friday evening to swordfish at the spur. Stopped on the way out and put our limit (4) of red snapper in the box. Marlana wants to try and grill 'em whole on the egg. They are all 10 lbs, don't know how that's going to work. At dark, we were around the elbow when the engine started to vibrate. I shut them down, and realized we had something in the props. We turned on the underwater lights to get a better view, but noticed several small sharks circling the boat. (Not big, but capable of biting small pieces off me). So, we decided to just enjoy the flat calm seas and celebrate our anniversary with a cocktail or two. It was an amazing night on the water. At first light we still had three sharks around, but I mustered up the courage to jump in so we could start trolling. I cut a HUGE green fishing net from the shaft and props while admiring all the ghostly shapes beneath me. We fished hard all day, and scraped together a nice box of fish. Nothing huge, but good eating. Mahi's were all mid 20's, and the hoo was 43.5. We hooked three white marlin, but caught zero! They certainly got the best of us. The highlight of the trip was seeing Aqua Viva's marlin up close and personal. Nice job guys! We worked the nipple near the end of the day, but kept getting molested by weehoos and cudas. Decided to head to the dock for some awesome food and festivities at the Steve Kaiser weigh in. Great tournament, great time on the water. We miss our friend and fisherman, Steve. We were all remembering him this weekend for sure. Tight lines! Dave


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you came back without missing any appendages. Never know whats going to happen out there. Nice wahoo.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Good job you two!! Always find a way to put fish in the boat.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Well done! Your good luck charm always finds a way to get it done. Congrats on the awesome anniversary trip


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Gotta love having 500 to 2000' of abyss bow you!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job! I sooo hate it when something gets caught in the prop like that! While I was once a diver an avid speargun hunter, those days are behind me now. For whatever reason it freaks me out to snorkel under boat offshore especially in low light situations. Glad you were able to take care of it!


----------

